# How Many Receptacles on a 20amp circuit?



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Bathroom receptacles have to be on their own circuit. You can have multiple *bathroom* outlets on the same circuit.

Or you can have the entire bathroom (outlets, lighting/fan) on one 20A circuit, but that 20A circuit would only be allowed to power *that* bathroom, not multiple bathrooms.


----------



## gfink (May 10, 2012)

k_buz said:


> Bathroom receptacles have to be on their own circuit. You can have multiple *bathroom* outlets on the same circuit.
> 
> Or you can have the entire bathroom (outlets, lighting/fan) on one 20A circuit, but that 20A circuit would only be allowed to power *that* bathroom, not multiple bathrooms.


 
It is only for one bathroom but also for a den. Is that OK? If yes, how many recepticles is allowed?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

No, bathroom outlets cannot share a circuit with rooms other than bathrooms.


----------



## kevinp22 (Sep 23, 2010)

in this situation your best bet might be to use the 20a circuit for the bathroom receptacles and pull a new 15a or 20a circuit for the den (lights and receptacles) and the bathroom light/fan.

there are generally no limits to the number of receptacles that can be placed on a circuit in a US residential application. However, circuits with bath receptacles can only handle bath loads.

Incidentially, to expand on bath loads, a 20a circuit can serve bath receptacles (only) in multiple bathrooms or the lights, fan and receptacles in one bath only.

I suggest reading the code chapter on receptacles. it is easy to read and covers all the required and not allowed receptacle rules (kitchen and bath are the hardest)

Your bath receptacle must be GFCI protected


----------



## gfink (May 10, 2012)

k_buz said:


> No, bathroom outlets cannot share a circuit with rooms other than bathrooms.


Is this a newer code? Our house built in 96 has shared rooms with bathroom outlets.... but not multiple bathrooms on the same circuit.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that in '96 it was code that bathroom receptacles had to be on their own circuit. I started in the electrical trade in '97 and it was code then, but there is no telling what code cycle your area was under and I don't know the exact year it was mandated by the NEC.

The exception that 1 20A circuit could power 1 entire bathroom came about later.


----------



## gfink (May 10, 2012)

kevinp22 said:


> in this situation your best bet might be to use the 20a circuit for the bathroom receptacles and pull a new 15a or 20a circuit for the den (lights and receptacles) and the bathroom light/fan.
> 
> there are generally no limits to the number of receptacles that can be placed on a circuit in a US residential application. However, circuits with bath receptacles can only handle bath loads.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Where do I find the code book to read this info?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't take this the wrong way, but if you are doing your own wiring, you need to educate yourself on the basic residential codes. You should be able to find a basic DIY electrical book at any home improvement retailer.


----------



## gfink (May 10, 2012)

k_buz said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but if you are doing your own wiring, you need to educate yourself on the basic residential codes. You should be able to find a basic DIY electrical book at any home improvement retailer.


Thanks. Yes I have one and I have electrical backgorund but it was long ago...


----------



## kevinp22 (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree with Kbuz. Education is key and you dont want to learn by trial and error. Its expensive and dangerous.

The book i was referring to is the poket guide to residential electrical installations, available from amazon. in addition, as kbuz mentioned, you should get a how to wiring book that covers tools and techniques in addition to codes.

Also, there is never any harm in calling a pro.


----------



## gfink (May 10, 2012)

k_buz said:


> I'm pretty sure that in '96 it was code that bathroom receptacles had to be on their own circuit. I started in the electrical trade in '97 and it was code then, but there is no telling what code cycle your area was under and I don't know the exact year it was mandated by the NEC.
> 
> The exception that 1 20A circuit could power 1 entire bathroom came about later.


In one of our bathrooms, the GFI is in the laundry room that feeds the bathroom. It is a 15amp circuit. In another bathroom, the GFI is in the garage, also a 15 amp circuit. Is it different for 20 amp circuits?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You didn't post your location. Rules in Canada are different than rules in USA. 
IN CANADA
The limit is 12 outlets(lights, receptacles, fans, etc.) per circuit. The bathroom can be on a circuit with other rooms but still has the 12 outlet rule. Lighting MUST be on a 15 amp circuit.


----------



## gfink (May 10, 2012)

joed said:


> You didn't post your location. Rules in Canada are different than rules in USA.
> IN CANADA
> The limit is 12 outlets(lights, receptacles, fans, etc.) per circuit. The bathroom can be on a circuit with other rooms but still has the 12 outlet rule. Lighting MUST be on a 15 amp circuit.


Thanks. I'm in Florida - which is like a country all of its own!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Florida is not a country of its own. Your answer to how many receptacles on a 20 amp. As many as you want. If you want a hundred, you can put that many on there. The real question that you should be asking, is what is the maximum amount of wattage that you can load a circuit, not how many receptacles.


----------



## kevinp22 (Sep 23, 2010)

gfink said:


> In one of our bathrooms, the GFI is in the laundry room that feeds the bathroom. It is a 15amp circuit. In another bathroom, the GFI is in the garage, also a 15 amp circuit. Is it different for 20 amp circuits?


no, it is not differemt. this doesnt meet current code. may or may not have been okay at thetime of installation.


----------



## gfink (May 10, 2012)

kevinp22 said:


> no, it is not differemt. this doesnt meet current code. may or may not have been okay at thetime of installation.


Thanks Kevin. We have 4 bathrooms and 3 are done this way - must have been code in 95-96. In another house I owned, built in 2003, the outlets are on the same circuit for all bathrooms. Lights and fans are seperate circuits but are shared with outlets and lights in adjentcent bedrooms. That's way I asked if I could have outlets from an adjentcent room shared with the outlets in just one bath. I have used "pros" for many projects over the years. Sometimes their work is good but too many times it is not. Whether I hire a pro or not - I still like to know the correct way so I can challenge the "pro" to do it right. I'm a DYI at heart.


----------



## gfink (May 10, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Florida is not a country of its own. Your answer to how many receptacles on a 20 amp. As many as you want. If you want a hundred, you can put that many on there. The real question that you should be asking, is what is the maximum amount of wattage that you can load a circuit, not how many receptacles.


Gee, thanks for the tip on Florida - I didn't know that :laughing:. I aready know the answer on the wattage so that is way I didn't ask.... Funny, I thought this was a DIY forum to share help, knowledge and experiences :thumbsup:


----------

